# Instant Pay Taken Away



## CardinalFang (Nov 26, 2017)

I drive last night and go to cash out my earnings. I get this message...

_Thanks for your interest in Instant Pay.

At this time, you'll receive your earnings on a weekly basis. Uber will notify you if and when you become eligible to use Instant Pay again. It's recommended that you continue taking trips and check back for access to Instant Pay in one week. In general, to qualify for Instant Pay you'll need to:
Taken your first Uber trip at least 2 weeks ago
Completed at least 25 total Uber trips

Reasons you might be receiving your earnings weekly are:
You pay for vehicle financing
You've fallen in to arrears with Uber
You've changed your payment details within the last 72hrs, or your account is flagged by security and we're taking a closer look at it_

I don;t have a vehicle financed with Uber. I do not owe Uber any money. I have not changed my payment details. So I contact their help. Here is the first response...

_It appears that you currently don't have access to Instant Pay because there are a high number of trips that have not been paid for by riders. You will automatically be able to cash out again once you take more trips that riders pay for.

This happens when riders used promo code (Mainly used in Delivery Trips) and you complete more promo code trip than the paid trips.

I apologize for the inconvenience here, but your Instant Pay access should resume again as soon as these unpaid trips balance out. So long as you have more paid trips on your profile than unpaid trips, you'll be able to cash out once more._

I email them again saying this is not acceptable and to please provide more details about what they mean by "unpaid trips". This is the next response...

_I completely understand your concern regarding Instant Pay and I'm happy to look into this for you. I've checked your account and it appears that you currently don't have access to Instant Pay because there are a high number of trips that have not been paid for by riders.

I can understand that you are in need of funds. However, at this point of time there is nothing we can do it from our end, until it automatically appear in your app. The Instant Pay option will resume automatically again once you take more trips that riders pay for._

Basically, same answer again with no details. So the common theme so far is...

Nothing they can do.
Drive more!

Drive MORE???!!! They crust be mazy.


----------



## TopSecret (Oct 10, 2017)

Wow now they expect you to drive free.


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

That blows. It could really screw up someone's life especially just starting out if they have come to rely upon instant pay.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

TopSecret said:


> Wow now they expect you to drive free.


They are going to pay him. They just don't have the money to pay him instantly since his riders are getting free rides/deliveries.

Stop doing Uber eats!!!


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> They are going to pay him. They just don't have the money to pay him instantly since his riders are getting free rides/deliveries.
> 
> Stop doing Uber eats!!!


I don't think the OP mentioned UE. Personally, I do OK with UE and PAX, but the OP I think is working with PAX?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Chris1973 said:


> I don't think the OP mentioned UE. Personally, I do OK with UE and PAX, but the OP I think is working with PAX?


Uber support did. They said it mainly happens with delivery.


----------



## CardinalFang (Nov 26, 2017)

I only do PAX. None of my trips from the weekend were UE...all PAX. But my take is who cares if the rider uses a promo code. That's out of my control. I take the rides they give me. Why the heck would Uber offer promotions to riders and then penalize drivers when they use them??

The ride is done and the promotional code is used. What difference does it make whether they pay me now or Wednesday? They will still have the same amount of money collected.


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

CardinalFang said:


> I only do PAX. None of my trips from the weekend were UE...all PAX. But my take is who cares if the rider uses a promo code. That's out of my control. I take the rides they give me. Why the heck would Uber offer promotions to riders and then penalize drivers when they use them??


I have to agree 100%. What business is it of ours if they use promo codes, why would we even care. The whole thing sounds weird as hell. Maybe they are basically accusing you of giving out too many promo codes?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Chris1973 said:


> I have to agree 100%. What business is it of ours if they use promo codes, why would we even care. The whole thing sounds weird as hell. Maybe they are basically accusing you of giving out too many promo codes?


I thought this also. They're singling you out for a reason. 
Maybe it's just weird luck that you're getting all the promo users while other drivers are getting the paying customers. . Or maybe there's something you're leaving out.


----------



## ReyesMX6 (Dec 31, 2016)

This doesn’t mean I agree with Uber’s stance on this, but the terms of instant pay clearly state they can block access to it at any time for any reason. I do not rely on instant pay, but I am sure some people do. It may be worth noting going forward that they do this and monitoring your ride fares. You can see when customers use promo codes now, so if you see several rides that the rider pays a very minimal amount on you may be at risk for losing instant pay access.


----------



## CardinalFang (Nov 26, 2017)

Well I'm happy to report that after a few more phone calls (5 to be exact), I finally got someone that realized there was no reason for my instant pay to be suspended and fixed it immediately. It turns out there were no promo codes used on any of my rides. The last person I talked to that fixed it did not understand why 4 other phone reps and 3 email reps could not figure it out. After the 4th phone call with no luck, I had pretty much decided to give up and accept my instant pay fate...but decided to try one more time for the heck of it. 5th time was the charm I guess.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Living paycheck to paycheck is one thing...but cashing out on a daily basis is another cry for help.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Escalate...escalate... escalate...

escalate... escalate...BINGO!

Great job!

Rakos


----------



## Skozoze (Sep 20, 2017)

Merc7186 said:


> Living paycheck to paycheck is one thing...but cashing out on a daily basis is another cry for help.


I cash out on a daily basis because it's my money and I don't want to wait up to 10 days to get it. And I trust my bank account more than Uber . . .


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Skozoze said:


> I cash out on a daily basis because it's my money and I don't want to wait up to 10 days to get it. And I trust my bank account more than Uber . . .


Do you tell your actual employer that every day after you finish work?

(For most people, that is a No. If you think this doesn't apply to you, then you've never had a real job before in your life)


----------



## Skozoze (Sep 20, 2017)

Merc7186 said:


> Do you tell your actual employer that every day after you finish work?
> 
> (For most people, that is a No. If you think this doesn't apply to you, then you've never had a real job before in your life)


LOL, no. But my actual employer has been paying me on time on my pay day every two weeks for over 20 years. Besides, Uber is not my employer. I am their contractor; as a contractor, I choose to get my money as I earn it.


----------



## nachoman (Aug 31, 2017)

Merc7186 said:


> Do you tell your actual employer that every day after you finish work?
> 
> (For most people, that is a No. If you think this doesn't apply to you, then you've never had a real job before in your life)


Do you do anything besides troll and be a feminine hygiene product?


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

Merc7186 said:


> Do you tell your actual employer that every day after you finish work?
> 
> (For most people, that is a No. If you think this doesn't apply to you, then you've never had a real job before in your life)


Does your employer get hacked and hide it from you? Does your employer cut your hourly rate from 17.50 to 10.50 and make you bring your own office supplies? Does your employer have a history of deceptive practices and lying?

Lets be honest here, Uber should be seen as a way to make quick cash which could become unavailable at any moment be it temporary or permanently. Never trust this company only use it and abuse it for your own gain.

ALWAYS get your money at the end of your day. How many times have we heard about drivers trying to login the next day only to have their account on hold and their money held up without warning...no thanks.


----------



## Fearless True (Nov 14, 2017)

They do it to drivers who steal food and blame it on bs instead of completing deliveries.


----------



## Cd_smith315 (Feb 4, 2018)

ITS MY MONEY AND I NEED IT NOW!!

-CALL JG WENTWORTH 877-CASH NOW


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

SurgeWarrior said:


> Does your employer get hacked and hide it from you? Does your employer cut your hourly rate from 17.50 to 10.50 and make you bring your own office supplies? Does your employer have a history of deceptive practices and lying?
> 
> Lets be honest here, Uber should be seen as a way to make quick cash which could become unavailable at any moment be it temporary or permanently. Never trust this company only use it and abuse it for your own gain.
> 
> ALWAYS get your money at the end of your day. How many times have we heard about drivers trying to login the next day only to have their account on hold and their money held up without warning...no thanks.


Since when do we work for Uber?


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

Merc7186 said:


> Since when do we work for Uber?


yeah, i think you understand the point of the post, if you don't i can't help you.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

I honestly think Instant Pay shouldn't exist. If it weeds out people who don't have enough saved up to last a week, so be it. For a regular job, you don't get paid till payday. There are pay day loans for people who can't save money. 
Eliminating Instant Pay could also put the scammers out of business.


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

nickd8775 said:


> I honestly think Instant Pay shouldn't exist. If it weeds out people who don't have enough saved up to last a week, so be it. For a regular job, you don't get paid till payday. There are pay day loans for people who can't save money.
> Eliminating Instant Pay could also put the scammers out of business.


Ill give ya a little hint..the upfront out of pocket expense of fuel, tolls and car washes are things your day job don't expect you to pay. If your anger is with financially insecure people then the passengers are a good place to start not the drivers.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

SurgeWarrior said:


> Ill give ya a little hint..the upfront out of pocket expense of fuel, tolls and car washes are things your day job don't expect you to pay. If your anger is with financially insecure people then the passengers are a good place to start not the drivers.


That's what a credit card is for! I could get fuel today and pay for it next month. Plus get some frequent flyer miles too!


----------



## Cd_smith315 (Feb 4, 2018)

Instant pay is nice and should not be viewed i feel as as a frowned upon thing. 

Getting a food stamp card when you know damn well you have just enough food , that is looked down upon yet i know yall know it definitely common.

Im 25 a student and i only pay what needs to be paid and thats it i dont make a killing to save but real life example instant pay was nice when i found out my car insurance payment was actually a double payment, sheesh thats a lot almost half of what rent is so Although it is nice to watch them balanced keep rising and then give it all as one lump sum at the end of the week I found it very nice that I could go ahead and get it in my account right away to take care of this unexpected insurance price spike


----------



## TheAntMiami (Oct 10, 2016)

Merc7186 said:


> Do you tell your actual employer that every day after you finish work?
> 
> (For most people, that is a No. If you think this doesn't apply to you, then you've never had a real job before in your life)


Hater!
Drivers are NOT employees. They are IC, Independent Contractors and legally should be paid in full per commitment met and job completed.


----------



## Ride Nights & Weekends (Jan 5, 2018)

Merc7186 said:


> Living paycheck to paycheck is one thing...but cashing out on a daily basis is another cry for help.


Not really. I snowflake my debt daily.


----------



## Cd_smith315 (Feb 4, 2018)

a cry for help , yea ; HELP! I SEE THIS MONEY THERE AND ITS MINE AND I CAN ACCESS IT BUT I SHOULDNT, because im a scum bag if i do wtf lol. 

Another reason why I do it too because I don’t want to freaking wait for the direct the posit to go in on Monday and then me not even get it until like Wednesday or something they really like to process it if you know what I mean


----------

